# Tricky and Katsuo



## Tricky (Dec 28, 2011)

My two characters, Tricky being my "main", or whatever it is called. I'll keep it short in order to streamline this shit.

*Name: *Tricky
*Age: *20
*Sex: *Female
*Species: *Sand cat
*Appearance: *Sandy colored fur, dark gray to black allover brindle, white toes, white muzzle, orange eyes, pink nose/gums/tongue/inner ears. The body strips are random, but the facial stripes stay the same (three on the top of the head and two on each side).
*Behavior: *Catty, volatile, prissy, crude, but can be kittenish, curious, uncertain, and even sensitive at times, but don't count on it.
*Ref pics:*





 ^ Just for fur color, sand cats don't look like that.




*Orientation: *Lesbian


-
*Name: *Katsuo (means "victory" and also "manly".)
*Age: *24
*Sex: *Male
*Species: *Moogle (Martial artist/blackbelt)
*Appearance: *Mix of FFXII and earlier FF game traits. Has large rabbit like ears, but is bigger than FFXII moogles (and fatter). White fur, red pom pom with white x-shaped bandage over it, brown eyes, black wings, white gi with red trim, black belt, red headband. Small "head poof" is blonde.
*Behavior: *Overconfident, clumsy, headstrong, egotistical, clueless, prideful, dislikes children because they tug on his pom pom, and easily startled.
*Ref pics:*




*Orientation: *Straight


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 29, 2011)

Tricky is cute. <3


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 29, 2011)

Heh, fat moogle.


----------



## Tricky (Dec 29, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Tricky is cute. <3


_Deceptively _cute.


Kaamos said:


> Heh, fat moogle.


Mooglepuff. :3


----------

